# Watchguard Firebox 700 III



## snedie (Feb 9, 2008)

I recently aquired this firewall, but I am unable to access it through the COM port in the usual way with other network devices. I have no software or instructions with this device, but have spent around 7 hours surfing the internet trying to find ways to access it.

It has been restored to its factory defaults using the method outlined by the manufatcurer. Using tera term (plus others) all I get is 3 ... and then some funny symbols. At first I just thought this was a buad rate problem but I have tried many differat speeds including that specified by the manufacturer.

Does anybody have any ideas what so ever as to what is wrong with it or what I my self am doing wrong.

James M Seddon
CCNA, CCNP


----------

